# alumilite discount



## Graybeard (Mar 6, 2020)

Got this email. Discount code: 15% off Amazing Clear Cast with code AMAZING15 

Not sure if it's exclusive but if you can use it, give it a try.


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 6, 2020)

@Graybeard , David, no link, company, etc...….you have me in suspense......Or do you mean straight from Alumilite???


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 7, 2020)

Yes, I'm sorry. Right from the company.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

